# Information Required About This Watch Please



## sheffieldpaul (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all, hopefully this is posted on the right forum.

I inherited this watch which belonged to my great grandfather. I have searched the internet and can find hardly any information on it whatsoever. All I know is that my grandfather had it given to him whilst working in Chesterfield, Derbyshire and I seemed to remember it was to celebrate some occasion/or date.

It reads 'LEDA GENEVE 17 JEWELS INCABLOC' on the face, and on the strap is printed 'MONTAL STAINLESS STEEL and ' MONTAL ROLLED GOLD FRONT'

Any advice regarding LEDA, age, value would be greatly appreciated.








---->link to picture


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Paul, I guess your from Sheffield and the g and h are too close together on your keyboard 

( Want me to edit your username? )

Your watch probably dates to the 1960s and the brand 'Leda' will be one of the hundreds of small assemblers that bought in cases and movements and branded them themselves, most of these companies went to the wall with the advent of quartz..... The sentimental value will be far in excess of its monetary worth which is Im afraid not a great deal, less than Â£50 on a very good day....

Get it on a nice leather strap instead of that horrendous 'Filoflex' and it will make a nice little dress watch.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I boguht a 70s NOS doxa incabloc on ebay which I paid about 80GBP for.

on reflection I probably paid a bit over but not enough to cause me to loose sleep.

its a nice enough watch but badly in need of a decent strap to replace the dreadful one it came on.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Incabloc is the name given to the balance wheel shock protection that was around then ( I have no idea if it still is? )

A bit like when it was fashionable to have 'ABS' written on the back of your car


----------



## sheffieldpaul (Apr 3, 2011)

jasonm said:


> Hi Paul, I guess your from Sheffield and the g and h are too close together on your keyboard
> 
> ( Want me to edit your username? )
> 
> ...


My username name when I sign is right but on here it comes up with a 'g' please do change it though.

I'm in the process of finding a nice strap for the very purpose you mention. Thanks


----------



## sheffieldpaul (Apr 3, 2011)

sgeffieldpaul said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul, I guess your from Sheffield and the g and h are too close together on your keyboard
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Patek Philippe are top end watches, if it's genuine it could be worth something


----------



## sheffieldpaul (Apr 3, 2011)

pg tips said:


> Patek Philippe are top end watches, if it's genuine it could be worth something


Had the Leda valued at Â£75 and the Patel at Â£40k today just for info.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Like to see a picture of the pocket watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Indeed...

You surely must have Googled the Patek and realised it was valuable didnt you?

Who did the valuation?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep would love to see a pic, if it's valued at Â£40k then it's either perpetual calender & repeater or a Tourbillion. Either way sounds nice....

And Jason, I had a Vauxhall Cavalier with "ABS" in large silver letters on the boot!!! It was a 1.7 after all.....







It could do 90 mph if the hill going down was long enough....... :jump:


----------

